# Elgin Bluebird or Twin 50/60 speedo with cable



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Elgin Bluebird or Twin 50/60 speedo with cable.  It's working.  It has the inner cable.  The part that keep the glass in place has a crack.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2022)

$200.00


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you catfish but no deal.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2022)

250.00


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

catfish said:


> 250.00



No deal


----------



## tripointautomall (Nov 23, 2022)

350.00


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2022)

375.00


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 23, 2022)

41 inch would be for twin 60


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2022)

oldwhizzer said:


> 41 inch would be for twin 60



How long is a blue bird cable?


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

catfish said:


> How long is a blue bird cable?



I don't know the exact size for a Bluebird.  My Bluebird has one exactly as this one.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

tripointautomall said:


> 350.00



No deal


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

catfish said:


> 375.00



No deal.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue bird 36 inches


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

oldwhizzer said:


> Blue bird 36 inches



Ok.  The thing is you can use a larger one but not a shorter one.  It can work on both of them.  This kind of cable is not easy to find.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 23, 2022)

450.00


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 23, 2022)

Deal


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 23, 2022)

Thank you


----------

